

Choose Interesting Work - karjaluoto
http://www.erickarjaluoto.com/blog/choose-interesting-work/

======
karjaluoto
Admittedly, this post will be less relevant for those on HN who are working as
developers, or in business development. That said, I know there are some
designers on here. And for you, this might prove useful—particularly if you're
freelancing while working on your startup.

